# Screw cap bottles



## ibglowin (Nov 6, 2009)

Perhaps a silly question but can you put a cork into a screw cap bottle?

I am thinking no but I thought I would ask.


----------



## IQwine (Nov 6, 2009)

general consensus here is no.
the glass is too thin and will break with a cork


----------



## vcasey (Nov 6, 2009)

IQwine said:


> the glass is too thin and will break with a cork



Ditto, its just not worth losing wine!
VC


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 6, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing. I have a few of those bottles but wasn't sure if they were usable.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 6, 2009)

Funny how I now (mostly) buy wine based on if it has a cork or not just for the reuse of the bottle in the future!


----------



## LittleLeroy (Nov 6, 2009)

I do the same thing. Cork? Yes? good, I can drink and reuse..........


----------



## Scott (Nov 6, 2009)

I do use the screw top for extra during secondary with a stopper and airlock, otherwise don't get too many of them.


Like Leroy said cork good!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 6, 2009)

It's funny how the same questions come up about every 7 months with new crops of wine makers. I think that's because everyone diligently uses the search function, but leave it at the default of 6 months or newer. If you get no hits on a question, change it to any date and you will probably get answers to your questions. 


We gladly do answer these repeated questions, but if you don't want to wait, change the search criteria........... Most questions have been answered many times over.


To give you an example, here is a search on screw cap.
http://forum.finevinewines.com//search_results_posts.asp?SearchID=20091106140225&amp;KW=screw+cap


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep,

I did my due diligence search before hand and totally did not see the 6 months default so nothing came up.

This really should be changed to a default of "any date" if possible.


----------



## IQwine (Nov 6, 2009)

Interesting Note: I talked to a wine buyer at a local store that said some countries are changing/mandating the use of screw caps for "green" issues. 
He thought 3 have already switched. So look for more of it to come. 
Wonder how the high end and long aging wines will accommodate or with they still use corks??


----------



## cpfan (Nov 6, 2009)

I have corked the occasional screw top bottle, but don't do it often. When I ran an FoP,some customers used screw top bottles repeatedly. I don't recall many breaking when the corks were inserted. Certainly there were lots of cork finish bottles that broke when corked. Probably the same proportion of each.


One thing to pay attention to, there are different opening sizes for screw top bottles. At one point, I had samples of three different size openings. One was obviously too large. The middle one was slightly too large, and the final one was OK.


IMO, it's your choice, but I don't use them.


Steve


----------



## grapeman (Nov 6, 2009)

IQwine said:


> Interesting Note: I talked to a wine buyer at a local store that said some countries are changing/mandating the use of screw caps for "green" issues.
> He thought 3 have already switched. So look for more of it to come.
> Wonder how the high end and long aging wines will accommodate or with they still use corks??




I fail to see where the use of screw caps which will be thrown in the trash will be any more green than the use of a biodegradeable cork. Like any other issue, some people seem to go overboard on the whole deal. They really aren't any more reuseable than the cork type bottles if the govenment mandates that every bottle of wine be packaged in a new bottle. The reuse of wine bottles by a winery is prohibited, at least in this country.


----------



## IQwine (Nov 6, 2009)

Totally agree -- appleman


----------

